# Elec. Blown Air Heating



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Any one out there with the Trumatic C 6002 EH blown air heating boiler, if so how dose it perform on EHU only. 

Left mine running for 4 hours to day on full heat, and the Temperature never got above 10c from a 1c start, but when on gas it pumps out heat to whatever temperature you want.

I am wondering if this is all I can expect from electrical operation only.

Charlie


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I haver got too admit we have the same system and it's crap on EHU so we use additional oil heater when away.

Bob


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> I am wondering if this is all I can expect from electrical operation only.


Hi Charlie

That's all I am afraid. About 10 degrees plus over the external temperature is not bad. We have ours on 24/7 at the moment on 900w setting. It's about 7 or 8 above outside temperature which was 0 at the time. Tis a fair size van to heat though. On gas it is something like 6 times the power output of electric. "Toastie" :lol: 
Dennis


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

This is what we use for EHU plus the electric trauma on all time when it below zero, just use the remote to switch of when you wanna sleep
Agree with others the trauma is crap on EHU, only good thing is it costs the same however much you use it on site

http://www.amazon.co.uk/b?ie=UTF8&node=3147691


----------

